# Jug Tavern, Ga bottle



## Dr Pepper bottle man (Jan 21, 2008)

Has anybody ever heard of Jug Tavern, Ga.? Just got a cure bottle from there, thanx.


----------



## privvydigger (Oct 3, 2009)

I got a "specific cure for burns and scalds" Mrs. Bush, Bug Tavern, GA. at a show today anybody out there know give us a hollar.  common/or not
 thx


----------



## glass man (Oct 3, 2009)

TEXAS--WILL CHECK INTO IT. JAMIE


 PRIVVY- YOU SURE YOUR BOTTLE IS NOT FROM WINDER GA.? THESE ARE FAILY COMMON. IF FROM "BUG TAVERN" THAT IS ANOTHER STORY! DON'T REMEMBER HEARING THAT BOTTLE FROM THERE THAT I CAN RECALL,BUT IN THE BACK OF MY LITTLE BRAIN SEEMS I MAY HAVE HEARD OF IT FROM SOMRWHERE THEN WINDER,SEEMS WINDER WAS CALLED ANOTHER NAME BEFORE IT BECAME WINDER GA.
 THEN AGAIN IT MAY BE MY MIND MAKING FUN OF ME AGAIN LIKE IT DOES THESE DAYS![8D] HEY SHOW A PIC. OF IT. I CAN FIND PROBANLY FIND OUT FROM ONE OF THE MANY,MANY GA. CRACKERS I KNOW! 



 JAMIE


----------



## glass man (Oct 3, 2009)

OK ,LOOKED IT UP :JUG TAVERN WAS RENAMED WINDER IN 1893 AND YEP I HAVE SEEN THE MRS. BUSH CURE WITH BOTH NAMES ON IT. WINDER BEING PRETTY COMMON,NOT SURE ABOUT THE JUG TAVERN ONE.    PRIVV-IF YOURS SAYS "BUG TAVERN" NO DOUBT AN ERROR BOTTLE AND WOULD GUESS WORTH MORE. IF YALL WANT CAN ASK AROUND. TROUBLE IS THE PEOPLE I KNOW WON'T GIVE ME A STRAIGHT ANSWER IF THEY THINK IT IS FOR SALE![]  BUT WILL GIVE IT A TRY! JAMIE


----------



## privvydigger (Oct 3, 2009)

Yep it says Jug Tavern, Ga.  I think there was a civil war battle there.
 So they won't give a straight answer if the bottles for sale?  Whats that mean....


----------



## glass man (Oct 3, 2009)

MEANS THEY ARE CHEAP AND WANT TO GET IT FOR LITTLE OR NOTHING![]  THEY FEEL ITS ALL PART OF THE GAME. ASKED ONE GUY BOUT A BOTTLE I HAD AS HE IS A WELL KNOW COLLECTOR OF THEM,HE SAID ABOUT $60. I SAID THANKS! NOT LONG AFTER THAT I SOLD HIM ONE FOR $35. I HAD LITTLE IN IT AND HIM BEING" THE FRIEND HE WAS AND ALL" PLUS HE ASKED WOULD I COME DOWN THE 10 BUCKS? [I HAD $45 ON IT]   A FEW MOUNTHS LATER HE WAS SET UP AT A BOTTLE SHOW AND HE HAD ONE FOR SELL FOR....$175! HE WOULDN'T EVEN LOOK AT ME! OH WELL! ALL IS FAIR IN LOVE,WAR,AND BOTTLES I GUESS!                MY GUESS WOULD BE UNDER $50. THE WINDER ONE GOES FOR $20 MORE OR LESS,LIKE I SAID WINDER ONE PRETTY COMMON. WILL STILL ASK AROUND SEE WHAT I CAN "DRAG" OUT OF SOME OF MY GA. "BUDDIES[8D]!


----------



## glass man (Oct 3, 2009)

WHAT CONDITION IS IT IN AND WHAT COLOR,SEEMS THEY ARE CLEAR. CALLED ONE FRIEND I CAN TRUST,BUT LIKE ME HE CAN'T REMEMBER EITHER. TEXAS AND PRIVV,YOU BOTH GOT A BOTTLE LIKE THIS OR ARE YALL TALKING BOUT YOU FOUND ONE TOGETHER? ALL I KNOW IS THE JUG TAVERN IS BEST BUT STILL NOT BIG BUCKS FAR AS I KNOW!  GOOD LUCK ! PAIN MEDS KICKING IN ,COUNT DOWN MAJ. TOM! SOON I WILL BE SITTING IN MY TIN CAN! [8D] AFTER THIS NOTHING I SAY CAN NOT BE HELD AGAINST ME HERE OR IN A A COURT OF BASKETBALL! SURE FEELS GOOD TO NOT HURT! AAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH I'M ON THE ROAD TO SHAMBALA! [8D]JAMIE


----------



## privvydigger (Oct 3, 2009)

Its an aqua blue hinge mold crude tooled top. Lots of character in the glass.
 here's the pics


----------



## privvydigger (Oct 3, 2009)

pics


----------



## privvydigger (Oct 3, 2009)

last pic


----------



## glass man (Oct 3, 2009)

WILL KEEP AT IT! LOOKS MINT! JAMIE


----------



## glass man (Oct 3, 2009)

DID FIND OUT JUG TAVERN STARTED IN 1803 AND YEP CIVIL WAR ALL AROUND.WIIL CONTACT MORE PEOPLE!


----------



## glass man (Oct 3, 2009)

PS- IT IS SMOOTH BASED RIGHT OTHERWISE THE SKY IS THE LIMIT. NEVER HEARD OF A PONTILED ONE!


----------



## privvydigger (Oct 3, 2009)

almost looks key hole hinge I'd say definately an older one


----------



## glass man (Oct 3, 2009)

MAY HAVE A GOOD ONE THERE WILL CONTINUE TO TRY TO FIND OUT,LOOKED UP THE "MRS BUSH" FOR A TIME FRAME FOUND NOTHING! DID YOU GET THIS UP NORTH? IF SO AMAZING! COURSE I FOUND SOME VERY NICH SQUAT SODAS FROM NEW JERSY! ONE PRETTY GREEN ,OTHER NICE BLUE COLOR. $5 A PIECE AND HAD A HARD TIME SELLING THEM DOWN SOUTH! SHAME I WAS NOT ON INTERNET THEN! FOUUND A RECTANGULAR "DR. EDWARDS CURE"N.J. SOLD IT CHEP KNEW NOTHING BOUT IT.JAMIE


----------



## privvydigger (Oct 3, 2009)

I bought it for 3 bucks in Allentown, Pa.  It has a sliver of glass between shoulder and neck.  Everywhere I looked I only found info on civil war.
 You know that rush when you see "cure" and then your like mmmmmmm..I just dug a Ga. bottle and did pretty well.  Hey Glass man thx a bunch did you look at my auctions? buy sell trade link to them


----------



## glass man (Oct 3, 2009)

HELL FOR THREE BUCKS I WOULD HAVE GOT ITANY DAY OF THE WEEK! JUST WROTE TO A COLLECTOR I KNOW.
 WILL LOOK NOW AT YOUR AUCTIONS. HOW DO I FIND THEM?


----------



## privvydigger (Oct 3, 2009)

buy, sell, trade forum has a link


----------



## privvydigger (Oct 5, 2009)

The Jug Tavern bottle is listed on eBay now.....
 goodluck


----------



## glass man (Oct 5, 2009)

PRIV. HEARD BACK FROM BILL BAAB HERE IN GEORGIA AND IS A BIG TIME BOTTLE COLLECTOR. HE IN TURN CONTACTED JOHN WOLF,ONE ,IF NOT THE BEST KNOWN, COLLECTORS OF CURES,ONE OF THE BEST! HE SAID A WINDER CURE GOES FOR $15,BUT THE JUG TAVERN BOTTLE GOES FOR $100!  HOPE THIS HELPS YOU! GOD BLESS ! JAMIE


----------



## privvydigger (Oct 6, 2009)

I just got permission to dig the STAR HOTEL & SALOON 1860S-70s
 Usually those obscure bottles come out......I'll keep you posted.
 I'm really pissed right now but will write about it in another post


----------

